# USA Bedding Brands?



## cephalorat (Dec 23, 2021)

My rats are about 8 months old, and have all gotten URIs. My guess is this is from the bedding I've been using, as the sneezing has gone down whenever I switch to fleece laid flat (with an absorbant layer underneath, of course). In order, I've tried the following: America's Choice Eco Flake (fairly fine aspen flakes), PetsPick Aspen (larger aspen flakes), and Eaton brand hemp bedding. After my last vet appointment, it was recommended to me that I use CareFresh brand paper bedding if I choose to go the substrate route rather than sticking with fleece lining. However, looking at reviews of said brand on Chewy, it appears that the bedding quality took a sharp decline as of September 2021! So now I'm stumped. Not to mention that any paper bedding I see in stores appear to be very dusty. I've also heard that depending on location, certain brands are of different quality. I would greatly prefer to use a loose substrate, for financial, time, and rat enrichment purposes.

So that brings me to my question: *American rat owners, especially those with rats with particularly sensitive upper respiratory systems, what specific bedding has worked the best for you? *Additionally, are there any brands you'd recommend I avoid completely? Any other tips for preventing more URIs?

Thanks to anyone who replies


----------



## ratfish (Dec 11, 2021)

I personally use Living World Aspen as it is better as far as comfortability, ammonia control, smell, and price. A 1200 cubic inch bag is around $5 and its completely worth it to me. I've been using it for my rats after switching them off of CareFresh. Carefresh and paper bedding in general isn't good for them because it tends to lead to low ammonia control and higher chance of URIs. Paper bedding is also almost always dusty.


----------



## rukia1988 (Mar 6, 2021)

I came here for answers as well. I've used the hemp bedding and it was wonderful! I purchased it from Amazon and the smell was really low for longer and I could go longer between changes I had two rats at the time in a 6 foot cage and both use the litter box frequently. I just got three very poopy babies. They like to poop everywhere but I've been using what the local petstore, kaytee clean and cozy, and I'm so upset. Dust everywhere but it's so soft and pretty. I might keep using it but in small quantities. I cant keep using it because my bedroom had a layer of dust everywhere. The hemp bedding had no dust and took care of the smell. However I'm nervous to use that or aspen because i have two double rexes that have zero hair on their bodies. So...im kind of in the same boat as you. What did you end up going with?


----------



## BundleORats (12 mo ago)

cephalorat said:


> My rats are about 8 months old, and have all gotten URIs. My guess is this is from the bedding I've been using, as the sneezing has gone down whenever I switch to fleece laid flat (with an absorbant layer underneath, of course). In order, I've tried the following: America's Choice Eco Flake (fairly fine aspen flakes), PetsPick Aspen (larger aspen flakes), and Eaton brand hemp bedding. After my last vet appointment, it was recommended to me that I use CareFresh brand paper bedding if I choose to go the substrate route rather than sticking with fleece lining. However, looking at reviews of said brand on Chewy, it appears that the bedding quality took a sharp decline as of September 2021! So now I'm stumped. Not to mention that any paper bedding I see in stores appear to be very dusty. I've also heard that depending on location, certain brands are of different quality. I would greatly prefer to use a loose substrate, for financial, time, and rat enrichment purposes.
> 
> So that brings me to my question: *American rat owners, especially those with rats with particularly sensitive upper respiratory systems, what specific bedding has worked the best for you? *Additionally, are there any brands you'd recommend I avoid completely? Any other tips for preventing more URIs?
> 
> Thanks to anyone who replies


I personally have used two kinds of bedding and they both have their flaws and benefits.

Yesterday’s News is a cat litter that makes amazing rat bedding, as long as it’s the unscented. It’s an amazing bedding BUT it’s very messy especially if you have a shallow pan like me.

Fleece is a great reusable option. I’m currently using fleece in my cage but my rats are chewing like crazy, and you have to clean more often, but it’s doesn’t get everywhere and you don’t have to constantly buy new bedding.


----------



## rukia1988 (Mar 6, 2021)

I've used fleece before but it was constant upkeep. Also the rat would chew it and destroy it. I currently use sticky shelf liner that easily wiped clean on my wire and wood shelves. I'm about to try aspen...I just hate the dust. I use yesterday's news in their litter box.


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

rukia1988 said:


> I've used fleece before but it was constant upkeep. Also the rat would chew it and destroy it. I currently use sticky shelf liner that easily wiped clean on my wire and wood shelves. I'm about to try aspen...I just hate the dust. I use yesterday's news in their litter box.


I would recommend Small Pet Select Aspen wood chips on Amazon! Last I checked, it was very cheap and it comes in huge bags! I additionally sift it through with a mesh laundry bag before putting it into the cage because of the dust!


----------



## rukia1988 (Mar 6, 2021)

TwilxghtRat said:


> I would recommend Small Pet Select Aspen wood chips on Amazon! Last I checked, it was very cheap and it comes in huge bags! I additionally sift it through with a mesh laundry bag before putting it into the cage because of the dust!


Thanks! I was looking at different brands. I have some laundry bags too. Do you sift them outside?


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

I do sift it outside!


----------



## rukia1988 (Mar 6, 2021)

TwilxghtRat said:


> I do sift it outside!


Well we just received a good amount of snow haha so I won't be sifting outside until it melts. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

If you can find it, Best Cob is an excellent litter, but not a comfortable bedding material because it's pelleted like the paper litter. But I promise you'll never smell anything for days! My hubby is sensitive to the smell (and the dust) and said this is the best so far. Mine also have a 'dig' box, with coco coir so they can satisfy their need to dig lol. The platforms have fleece, and they soil quickly and get gross, rat laundry is no fun to do.


----------



## rukia1988 (Mar 6, 2021)

Tinytoes said:


> If you can find it, Best Cob is an excellent litter, but not a comfortable bedding material because it's pelleted like the paper litter. But I promise you'll never smell anything for days! My hubby is sensitive to the smell (and the dust) and said this is the best so far. Mine also have a 'dig' box, with coco coir so they can satisfy their need to dig lol. The platforms have fleece, and they soil quickly and get gross, rat laundry is no fun to do.


How much does it run? I'm seeing it online but it's a small bag for lots of money. So far the hemp has been the best for us. However it's not the cheapest option and I change the bedding every week to week and a half. If I smell it.....they are smelling it more.


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

I pay $10 for a 40 pound bag at Tractor Supply for the Best Cob. I can't find the hemp in our area.


----------



## rukia1988 (Mar 6, 2021)

Me either. I was about to order a 50.00 bag from a horse store online. I got some on amazon but price wise it wasn't worth it. The 50.00 bag would last me a LONG time it's huge but storing it....thats an issue. I was going to use the yesterday's news but I use that in the litterpan.as for the cob ...I dont see anything like that by me. We have a farm n fleet though I could try there. I left my watch on the charger for about 3 days and it was covered in dust. I'm using this kaytee until its gone. Then never again will I buy it....


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Yes, the bags of horse bedding does take up a lot of room, I have a big basement so I buy two bags at a time. The dust from the Kaytee is horrible, got all over our house, and the paper got tracked EVERYWHERE. Fleece, wash every three days...litter, spot clean daily and full clean once a week. Dig box...that's always a mess lol, I found so much toilet paper and pieces of fleece in there last time I checked. They love it though, everyone takes a turn mucking around in the coco coir.


----------



## Verucasdad (Aug 31, 2015)

I personally don't use bedding. I use squares of fleece throughout the hides. In 6 1/2 years I have never had bumblefoot. I also have an air purifier in the room that runs 24/7 and haven't had a URI for over a year. I do use Care Fresh in my litter boxes. I recently bought a pellet for the litter boxes that was on clearance called All Living Things which I think is a PetSmart brand. I found with the pellet, I use less, and it does control the smell better. I'll probably switch to pellet in the future unless it's too pricey.


----------



## shortynugget (11 mo ago)

what's the horse bedding called? and how big are the bags!


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

It's called Best Cob, and the bags are 40 pounds. But it's totally worth it, the pellets disintegrate with the pee and trap the ammonia. I scoop the soiled bedding out and replace with fresh pellets. I never never never smell the pee, and the poop is easily picked out to save the litter from total replacement.


----------



## rukia1988 (Mar 6, 2021)

Verucasdad said:


> I personally don't use bedding. I use squares of fleece throughout the hides. In 6 1/2 years I have never had bumblefoot. I also have an air purifier in the room that runs 24/7 and haven't had a URI for over a year. I do use Care Fresh in my litter boxes. I recently bought a pellet for the litter boxes that was on clearance called All Living Things which I think is a PetSmart brand. I found with the pellet, I use less, and it does control the smell better. I'll probably switch to pellet in the future unless it's too pricey.


My rats pee all over the entire cage. I'd be constantly washing fleece. I also run an air purifier 24/7 and it controls the smell but the bedding is getting caught in my air purifier more than any other! I read online kaytee was the "best" and softest....well tell that to the layer of dust on everything. I just vacuumed the TV stand and noticed my ceiling fan has a layer of white on it as well. I have about 1/4 of the bag left that I'm using for a dig box and then I'm going to try to find that cob stuff or try aspen.


----------



## rukia1988 (Mar 6, 2021)

Tinytoes said:


> It's called Best Cob, and the bags are 40 pounds. But it's totally worth it, the pellets disintegrate with the pee and trap the ammonia. I scoop the soiled bedding out and replace with fresh pellets. I never never never smell the pee, and the poop is easily picked out to save the litter from total replacement.


I just found out my town has a tractor supply that carries this bedding! 9.99 a bag I'm going to grab some this weekend!


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Mine have a rather large litter box in the bottom, with two pee stones. They use it 75% of the time. I'm very proud of these guys, they try to get to the box, but sometimes they just don't care lol.


----------



## Verucasdad (Aug 31, 2015)

rukia1988 said:


> My rats pee all over the entire cage. I'd be constantly washing fleece. I also run an air purifier 24/7 and it controls the smell but the bedding is getting caught in my air purifier more than any other! I read online kaytee was the "best" and softest....well tell that to the layer of dust on everything. I just vacuumed the TV stand and noticed my ceiling fan has a layer of white on it as well. I have about 1/4 of the bag left that I'm using for a dig box and then I'm going to try to find that cob stuff or try aspen.


I change the fleece twice a week. I do it more if they are particularly smelly. My purifier filter can go 3 months, but I change it every month since it runs constantly. I don't really have a dust problem because the stuff I use is just in the litter box.


----------



## rukia1988 (Mar 6, 2021)

Tinytoes said:


> Mine have a rather large litter box in the bottom, with two pee stones. They use it 75% of the time. I'm very proud of these guys, they try to get to the box, but sometimes they just don't care lol.


My ladies sit on the edge of the box and let fly....I have a large flat top stone in there that they do pee on but they like to pee on the shelves....I also have three babies I just added so they are still learning. I am thankful they keep mist of the poop on the one side of the cage next to the litterpan. Dotty poops in the wheel while she runs. Which I purposely placed above the litter box so it flies in there lol


----------

